# Victor Sinclair Serie 55 Green Grand Reserve Churchill Cigar Review - Decent smoke-great for the $$$$



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Victor Sinclair Serie 55 Green Grand Reserve Churchill Cigar Review - Decent smoke-great for the $$$$*

Got a sampler free with a humidor purchase. Appearance was good, but the wrapper looked a bit dry (even though it was not). Filler seemed a bit l...

Read the full review here: Victor Sinclair Serie 55 Green Grand Reserve Churchill Cigar Review - Decent smoke-great for the $$$$


----------

